
I’m Returning My Apple Watch 3 Cellular - rbanffy
https://hackernoon.com/im-returning-my-apple-watch-3-cellular-602d24899bfd
======
yodsanklai
> Back home, I have to unlock the door, climb like 20 steps — it’s plenty of
> time to connect to the wifi. Then I have to take off my headphones before my
> sweaty t-shirt, so it would be great to just switch the current song to the
> living room airplay system, so that there’d be no interruption. I couldn’t
> do it, and don’t understand why switching between bluetooth and wifi
> shouldn’t just work

I'm going to sound like an old fart but this whole post sounds like a parody
to me.

~~~
bsaul
Honestly, i didn’t even understand what this post was complaining about..

I’d hate to be on customer support for this kind of guy...

~~~
milkytron
When I worked customer support, I didn't even care how big or small a problem
was. It was all about the attitude of the person I was helping. I'd much
prefer someone with a complex or difficult issue that had a respectful
attitude than someone that had a simple problem but tried to force hell upon
me while I tried to help.

------
scarface74
This has to be the dumbest article I've read in awhile. This guy expected a
product that's only been out for three weeks -- an Apple Watch with cellular
to have all of the apps he wanted ported? If it were clearly a lack of
software issue, does he really not know that developers fall all over
themselves to support the new shiny Apple product as fast as possible --
except for Macs.

------
zie
It's no surprise the software isn't quite there yet, it's a brand new product,
and it's a feature Apple said was _COMING_ , not that it was immediately
available. In 6 months or a year, I bet it mostly just works, provided you
spend all that money.

------
ndespres
The author should try a couple more guided breathing exercises. He must be out
of breath from all this unchecked rage over whether Spotify works on his new
watch while he runs.

------
heavymark
Very odd post. Author mentions the software isn't quite there yet and is using
a developer version of the software. Apple noted during the announcement the
streaming music feature would come later. So it's not even out yet. If that
what a pivotal feature he should have waited to purchase, but something tells
me, he choose to buy now, so that he would have material for a brief blog
post.

------
O5vYtytb
This sure is a lot of expense and hassle for simply playing music while
running. We've had tiny mp3 players for over a decade now, I still use my
little zen stone and it works great!
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creative_Zen#ZEN_Stone](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creative_Zen#ZEN_Stone)).

~~~
scarface74
Does the Zen Stone allow you to track your running speed and heart rate real
time? Can you leave your phone at home and still be reached/make calls in the
case of an emergency? Can you stop by your local convenience store with
nothing but your Zen Stone and pay for a bottled water?

------
codeisawesome
Haha, this is definitely a satire article about the kind of people the author
judges customers of 3G watches to be... but it's a bit harsh.

------
mikestew
We already did this one yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15436249](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15436249)

As in, exact same article, different web server.

------
mcphage
If the author is returning it, will they get reimbursed for the $99 they spent
on the Developer Program? I don't see why they would, but why return it if
you're not getting all the money back?

~~~
anko
that'd be a sunk cost, in economic terms.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunk_cost](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunk_cost)

------
mnm1
Seriously, what do you expect from the people that brought us such lovely
software as iTunes? /s

------
jads
If the author of this post had spent a few minutes looking into what
functionality the Watch had before purchasing it, he could've had a much
different experience. This reads like the complaints of someone who didn't
quite know what they were buying.

>I bought the Apple Watch yesterday, and yesterday is the keyword. How come I
didn’t run yesterday? Thanks for asking, in fact I did run, but yesterday I
couldn’t stream music because I had no apps.

The exact feature is described as "Stream 40 million songs with Apple Music
right from your wrist". It's also clearly described on Apple's home page as
"Coming Soon". Of course there are no streaming music apps like Spotify or
Soundcloud yet. Apple's own music platform isn't even ready. I don't agree
with Apple's approach of releasing a watch and announcing software or features
that aren't readily available at launch, but I'm not going to then say "wait
where is music streaming?" if I buy one before the feature is released.

What he could've done, given some patience, was sync a playlist of songs to
the watch. It's had that functionality since day one.

>In summary, $432.92 for the Apple Watch Series 3 GPS + Cellular, $99 for the
Apple Developer Program, $10/mo for Verizon, and $9.99/mo for Apple Music. I
feel it’s a bit too much for just streaming music while I run, I’m happy to
just go with a non-cellular watch and some music pre-downloaded.

The author is being misleading. The developer program isn't required, this is
the price the author paid for being impatient. The rest of the costs are
required for music, but cellular functionality != music streaming. It has
other uses.

>I have to unlock the door, climb like 20 steps — it’s plenty of time to
connect to the wifi. Then I have to take off my headphones before my sweaty
t-shirt, so it would be great to just switch the current song to the living
room airplay system, so that there’d be no interruption. I couldn’t do it, and
don’t understand why switching between bluetooth and wifi shouldn’t just work

Wearable tech is hard. I'm sure a device with a bigger battery and more
powerful hardware could do this, but it's a small piece of wearable tech on
your wrist. Give it time. (I can see why this wouldn't be a feature right now
since AirPlay is direct streaming and it'd likely mean users burn through
their battery as they stream music to their speakers from their watch).

>On the bright side, earlier today I went grocery shopping, turned my iPhone
in airplane mode, and paid with just the watch. For spending more money, the
Apple Watch works great.

Apple Pay is great on the watch. It also doesn't need cellular data, you can
use Apple Pay without an iPhone present on any Apple Watch.[1]

I personally have a Series 1 that I use when I go for a run, I leave my iPhone
at home. I have a playlist of music synced. I'm happy with my watch and don't
have any need for GPS or cellular for the time being. Syncing a playlist of
music works fine for me.

[1] [https://www.macworld.com/article/2916821/what-can-your-
apple...](https://www.macworld.com/article/2916821/what-can-your-apple-watch-
do-without-your-iphone.html)

